

What is Lil Wayne’s PageRank? - cblock811
http://blog.zillabyte.com/2014/10/28/lil-waynes-pagerank-part-1/

======
npkarnik
Author here, something I've always wondered: how many software engineers are
hip hop heads?

~~~
serve_yay
I've always wondered what about rap music makes people do these things with
it.

~~~
dapvincent
It's a more collaborative genre. It seems like when a rap artist releases an
album nowadays, you'll see 12 tracks... with 15 different rappers on the
project hehe.

~~~
wavefunction
Not many MCs can hold down an entire track by themselves.

~~~
sroerick
Also, the internet has enabled a lot of collaboration between MCs.

------
sheetjs
FYI: one of your links is broken:

> Zillabyte allows easy distributed crawling, using pipe programming to modify
> streams of tuples

The first link currently points to
[http://docs.zillayte.com/](http://docs.zillayte.com/) \-- did you mean
[http://docs.zillabyte.com/](http://docs.zillabyte.com/)

~~~
npkarnik
Thanks a lot for the catch.

------
blt
> _In the next post, I will actually determine the PageRank of our favorite
> rappers (and Lil Wayne) in a distributed fashion using Zillabyte._

How big is the data set? Does it really need distributed processing?

------
vicngtor
Enlightening - I've always wondered who the __super node __of the hip hop
scene is.

Now I do thanks to you!!

